# HRD Scores



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Does anyone know if the test scores can be viewed on the HRD website? Or do we have to wait another month to find out?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

According to the Civil Service web site you will actually have to wait TWO more months for your grade ("to be mailed out Aug. 1st") . I don't think that they will have everything online until the list is certified (November).


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Actually, I emailed HRD/ Civil Service department and asked when the results will be posted. The reply I got was Mid- to late July for the Web site. Mailing should be mid September. 
but as we all know why hold your breath :roll: No one is really hiring off the list till about 2005, atleast that is what i heard from the towns around here.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

From the Civil Service website:

Marks will be mailed out by August 1, 2003.

The eligible list will be established on November 1, 2003.

Standings will be available online by November 19, 2003.

-Mike


----------



## Metrowestma2003 (May 2, 2003)

Why is the new list not certified in September like all the previous tests in recent memory? According to civil service law, the eligible list cannot exceed two years except in three unique situations:

Chapter 31: Section 25. Eligible lists; certification; refusal to accept employment.

Which states in part:

Persons on an eligible list shall be eligible for certification from such list for such period as the administrator shall determine, but in any event not to exceed two years, unless one of the following exceptions applies: 

(1) such eligibility is extended by law because such persons are in the military or naval service; (2) the administrator is temporarily enjoined by a court order from certifying names from an eligible list, in which case eligibility of persons on such list shall be extended for a period equal to the duration of such order; or (3) no new list is established, in which case eligibility of all persons on such list shall be extended until a new list is established for the same position for which the original list was established; provided, however, that the administrator may revoke the eligibility of the entire list or of any persons on such list subsequent to said two-year period if he shall determine that the effective maintenance of the merit system so requires such revocation and, provided further, that a written notice and explanation for said revocation is sent to the clerks of the senate and house of representatives.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Metrowestma2003 said:


> Why is the new list not certified in September like all the previous tests in recent memory? According to civil service law, the eligible list cannot exceed two years except in three unique situations:
> 
> Chapter 31: Section 25. Eligible lists; certification; refusal to accept employment.
> 
> ...


No one will EVER know why HRD does some of the things it does, but it looks to me like section 3 (above, in bold) makes it safe for them to put off validation of the list. It doesn't say they MUST create the new list in 2 years. They could put off the certification months and (3) just causes the old list to remain valid.
-Eric 
-Eric


----------



## Metrowestma2003 (May 2, 2003)

I agree with what you are saying, that HRD does whatever they want, whenever they want. However, since their own website indicates that the scores will be mailed out on August 1st, how long could it possibly take to compile a list?!

They have managed to compile the lists and scoring for many years, why the sudden change?


----------

